# 806 Hi-Crop



## ocart (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know much about an 806 high crop/high clear tractor? We found one, but have no idea what it is, how many were made, or any of that kind of stuff. I was wondering if anyone had insight into what we might have here? Thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Saw aphoto of one of these in amagazine the other day ???

For further info on the tractor follow this link TractorData.com Farmall 806 tractor information


----------



## ocart (Jun 28, 2010)

That has no information on an 806 hi-crop though. I already looked on that sight. They tend to not have all the information available.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Here It Is!!

Photographed @ 2006 Red Power Roundup, Nice tractor.


----------

